# VARNYARD HERPS INC.



## tegu11 (Jan 24, 2011)

do these deliver to uk VARNYARD HERPS INC. cannot get any in uk


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

I would say no ... You will need to find some closer to home .. Talk to people at the reptile show and see what you can put together.. They seem to hatch out late spring early summer and that is when they are available..The good part is you have time to find your breeder and get set up ... Spring is coming


----------



## tegu11 (Jan 24, 2011)

i have found a breeder 888reptiles not far from me but people are saying not to buy from shops so dont no what to do people say they will most probably carry parasites but been reading alot on tegus for past 2 month and parasites is very rare in the tegu family due to there skin been so tuff so parasites dont seem to attack this type of lizard what do you think 888 reptiles inport tegus from america


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

The parasites would most likely be worms [tho mites are possible ] No matter where you go you should take your Tegu in and have him checked out . You should also keep your new Tegu away from other pets [quarantine] You are finding stores now look for breeders ..


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

some people on here have ordered from online sites like those. what i meant by pet stores was more of the local stores, i don't have any experience with the online sites. just make sure you do some research before you buy from anyone. poke around online, like youre doing now, see what kind of reviews people can offer. do google searches of different companies and see what others have said. ask lots of questions! the tegu will be with you for quite some time.

would the reptile show people be able to suggest someone else to talk to about tegus? it could also be the time of year, we just had a reptile show and there were NO tegus. this time of year most of them are sleeping/inactive.


----------



## Toby_H (Jan 24, 2011)

^ Good advice above^

I suggest finding a "breeder". Someone who puts the time, effort and energy into actually breeding Tegus will be much more likely to give the animals they are selling "ideal care". 

There are a lot of people in the reptile trade who buy young animals in bulk and resell them at a mark up. Not all of these guys are bad guys, but it is much harder for these guys to give "ideal care" to every animal they sell. 

In my opinion, we are best off to buy a hatchling, as older animals that have been poorly cared for are harder to tame, and in some cases cannot be tamed. While I commend the idea of rescuing animals that need better care, I simply wouldn't take the risk of getting a large reptile with a bad attitude. 

I've heard of Arg Tegu breeders in the UK, so they are definitely there. It's just a matter of finding them... Asking around at reptile shows is a very good way to begin locating them.


----------

